# Rhinestone startup advice



## moninicoco (Aug 19, 2010)

Hello,
I am interested in the rhinestone business and would like to find out a few things.
1 - Has anyone dealt with this company - Total Graphics Network I'm wondering if they offer a good product or if there are other products or companies I should look at as a start-up?
2 - Is there a lot of requests/need for this type of business? 
3 - Are there any areas/business opportunities that are particularly successful with rhinestoning?

Thank you,
Monika


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Total Graphics Network is a fine company and offers some great products. I buy some things from them. I have bought rhinestones from them that worked for the purpose I needed them for (low lead). I prefer a stone with more sparkle so I now purchase those from The Rhinestone Guy.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Monika,

I use shineart for my rhinestone supplier.I use korean hotfix,Crystal my main stone is .11 per gross(144 stones) if you buy the 500 quantity.

You are also going to want a heat press,I bought a 15x 15 from sunie for $249.

You also will need transfer tape,I purchased mine from JSI sign 
(RS-TAPE-12X90) 12" x 90 feet $40.00.

You will also need a cutter I purchased mine from forum member SandyMcc.She is top notch with helping you with the rhinestone software that comes with it.I got a groove e from her for $599.

You will need some foam board.I buy mine at the dollar store.you will use this for putting your cut template on. 

You will need the template material.I buy mine from JSI sign (S425S-15) 15 inch Hartco 425 Series $75.00 

You will need a container to put your cut template in so you can spread the rhinestones.I just use an extra glass baking pan.

You will need a uline painting brush to spread the stones into the holes. $2.49 Home depot 

Then just start reading the rhinestone posts.this is the most important thing of all.The info is very helpfull when trying decide what to do or how to do it.Good luck....Eric


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Take a look at the winpcsign 2010 SW for rhinestones. Very easy to use. You can download a trial version at their site. They also have a great forum.


----------



## P Licious (May 29, 2011)

I know this thread is old but it was really helpful to read--thanks everyone!


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey Monika, you received a lot of great information here that would take a normal person months or years to figure out. Big thanks to Eric for all the info. Like Eric said. Look around and know what your getting and the support you get with the products as well. That is key when starting up. What type of market were you looking to go after? Have a plan when you start and market it good. Eat a little bit up front and get some samples out to friends and family to wear around. It is the best advertising you can have. Give them all business card to hand out when all the people ask them where they got their shirt from. You will be amazed at how many leads you will get with this form of advertising. It is like a walking billboard that is send by thousands of new people everyday. You can to the right place to get started. Everyone here is willing to help you with the process. Let us know if you have any questions along the way.

Matt


----------

